# vize kalkmak



## sufler

Merhaba.
I remember the general meaning of the verb *kalkmak *is to "get up" or "take off". But what is its role in this sentence?

_"Türk vatandaşlarına AB vizeleri kalkarken, Rusya, Ukrayna, Suriye, Kuveyt gibi pek çok ülkeyle daha önce kısa süreli seyahatler için kaldırılmış vizelerin yeniden konulması gündemde. "

_My try:
_When EU visas are getting up to the Turkish citizens, restoration of previously abolished visas to countries like Russia (...), is now discussed._


----------



## Le bambin mignon

In this context : Vizeyi kaldırmak : abolish visa  vizenin kalkması : the fact that visa is being abolished
While the visa of EU was being abolished for turkish citizens ,_restoration of previously abolished visas to countries like Russia ......__is now discussed_


----------



## sufler

Thanks. So the verbs kalkmak and kaldırmak are like synonyms in this sentence, right?


----------



## Rallino

No, _kalkmak_ and _kaldır*ıl*mak _might be considered synonyms.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

kaldırmak is in active voice : AB vizeyi kaldırdı : EU has abolished the visa
kalkmak is in passive voice : Vize kalktı (or kaldırıldı) : the visa has been abolished

I hope this exemple helps you.


----------



## FlyingBird

kalkmak=to stand up
Kaldırmak=to raise up

Hiç birşeyi görmüyorsun, ayağa kalk artık.
Haydi oğlum okula geç kalacaksın, kalk artık.
Dün gece saat dörtte yattım, sabah olduğu zaman kalkamadım.

Küçük çocuğu kaldırırsan, o artık küçük değil.


----------

